# Basketball for Fat Loss?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:I have asked several other experts about this and so far no one seems to give me an EXACT answer. Some trainers tell me I have to go steady and nonstop for 30 minutes straight or more to burn fat. Others tell me I have to do intervals and they have to be in a [...]

*Read More...*


----------

